# Help with a fagor controller



## cncmadman (Jul 22, 2020)

I am fairly new to CNC. I am working with a fagor 8055m on a bridgeport mill. One can only run a program from Ram memory on this machine. It says I have 714K free bytes of memory but when I try to load a simple slot program made with Fusion 360 it says there no room in memory. The program is only 2132 bytes.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cncmadman (Jul 22, 2020)

I got help from my mentor.  I can run programs from the hard drive on the machine which has better capacity than the RAM.


----------



## KMoffett (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for telling us of the solution.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 22, 2020)

My Mill has a Linux machine connected to it.  Sorry I could help ya.
Anyway, You say you have 714kb free memory but the program requires 2132? Is that after loading the F360 code?


----------



## cncmadman (Jul 23, 2020)

That is before.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 23, 2020)

So it seems you should have 731,000 BYTES of space and only need to use 714 bytes. I know someone I believe should know something about this, I will shoot the question best I can to him. Hopefully someone here can advise before then.


----------



## cncmadman (Jul 23, 2020)

I have found a way to run from the hard disc. But Yes the RAM says 714K free bytes. Myprogram is 2132  bytes. I want to be able to run from the RAM as well as the hard drive. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 23, 2020)

what tool is reporting that Myprogram is 2132?   Is it the Fagor controller itself or a PC?  Have you tried loading a stupid simple program with minimal instructions like "M5". Will that load and run?  How big does your tool say a file with a single instruction is? If you can load a simple one instruction program, how much RAM does the Fabor say it is using?


----------



## cncmadman (Jul 23, 2020)

It is the Fagor program that  says it does not have enough memory. We use this machine to run conversational programs which i deleted alot of.
That is a G code program. It is 3 slots. I reduced it to just over 1000byte and it would run.


----------

